# TTC ?? Twins with Cassava Root & Soy Isoflavones



## TNT13

Hello! I'm new to this website and still learning my way around! Hope I'm posting this somewhere that people will see and reply. My husband and I are WTT till Aug/Sept 2014 and we would really love twins! I've heard all these things about how some people are taking Clomid for twins, but the healthier approach is taking Cassava root or Soy Isoflavone. Has anyone taken these before and been successful with twins, let alone a pregnancy? I'm not sure if this is something that I can take daily for the next year, or if it's something I should wait to take once I'm a few months away from TTC.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sorry I haven't taken either of those meds... Good ole IVF is what gave me my twins :) 


I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## LoolaBear

soy iso's don't increase the number of eggs you produce it helps improve the health and quality, if you have two eggs coming up to maturity at the same time then it will help both eggs develop but that is only if your body is already preparing for double ovulation.

cassava root has been proven to increase the chances of twins, in areas around the world where it is eaten regularly there is a higher percentage of twin/multiple births. i would start incorporating it into your diet now if twins is what you really want as a build up will help increase your chances even more

i wouldn't mind twins again as i would quite like 5 children instead of 4 lol (the next pregnancy will be my last)


----------



## TNT13

Thanks! I would love twins for many reasons, however I'm still a little nervous because there are many risks with twin pregnancies and also the financial struggle of two babies. I'm still on the fence


----------



## Platinumvague

I think it is best just to let nature take its course.(Not talking about mommas who had fertility help).I think the Cassava pills are a scam.I do not want multiples but I have a few sets in my family.My cousins were preemies and very sick the first few years of life.One of them still has a lot of health problems.Hubbys grandma lost two sets of twins.Of course there are plenty of healthy sets born.I just don't think it's something to purposely try and have.To each their own though and that was very much my own opinion You need to do what is right for you and your family.Good luck with whatever decision you make! I do know there is a site called TTCtwins.com if you want to check that out


----------



## TNT13

Thanks Platinumvague. I've decided that's what i'm going to do. I could never forgive myself if something were to happen to my baby because i was trying to get multiples. Im waiting on AF this month but Im not sure if she's coming or not. Probably all in my head and wishful thinking but ya never know


----------



## Platinumvague

Good luck.Hope you get your baby/babies very soon! You never know,you could get doubly blessed


----------



## TNT13

Maybe, I do have 2 sets of twins on my fathers side of the family a few relatives back. I had my period early last month but since then I haven't felt "right" so I'm anxious to see what this period will look like


----------

